# Home Depot



## Boycer88 (Jul 20, 2008)

Brian Smith said:


> Everyone is complaining about the Depot and your still going there. And about China.Our government owes them BILLIONS of dollar from borrowing over the last few years. I dont like it either. Your Chevy truck isn't 100% american made.


i know but its still has more american parts and american labor than imports, i always try to buy anything made in the usa, its hard but i always look, and i can proudly say every single one of my tools is made in the usa. if i cant find it in the store, there are plenty of websites that sell them :thumbsup:.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Trim40 said:


> loneframer did you get some bad customer service there in cumberland county?


 Yessir.


----------



## seifconst (Oct 14, 2008)

Celtic said:


> *Someday* I'll tell you guys about the time HD tried to have me arrested for shop lifting about $400 worth of lumber. :laughing:
> 
> True story.


Is it "someday" yet?


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Due to the fact that our company ahs a HD comercial account card the machine doesn't like to do tax exempt and PO's. I like to stand in line with all my other contractor buddies, waiting. And waiting. While standing in line I like to call the manager from my cell and tell them to get their sh*t together and open up another cash register. I love to raise hell with them. 

I too hate shopping at the HD, but for the little stuff it has it's place. 

I preferr the lumber yard and supply houses. 

Last week I went into HD to get some screws and my PM called and wanted me to P/U some brick moulding. I asked a guy where they kept it he said " over with the bricks....?":whistling OMG. Off to Dunn Lumber I went where they no what brick moulding is. And alot more.


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I've had to hurry out without my items before...........before the police arrive.




I say give it to them........they deserve it, besides making HD cashiers cry is the only way to get the message to management.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like finding money in the change dispenser. Some people are too stupid, I think I have found 100.00+ in the self checkouts.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...I started to try and avoid the home centers at all costs when I sat down and looked at what the prices and quality of the items where compared to my local yards....more $$$ and less quality....0 for 2 in my book.

Aerosol Minwax Poly
Home Depot $7.72
Yard was $5.15

8 foot lenght of PFJ shoe mold 
$3.29 at Lowes
$2.24 at the yard 

quality....WOW...I didn't know there could be that much of a difference in shoe. The primer was more uniform and covered much nicer and the grade of pine was higher. The shoe from the yard didn't look like someone ran over it with a car 10 or 12 times and was staight....


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Heritage said:


> "Please place your item in the bagging area"
> 
> -Place item in bagging area
> 
> ...


 

the first thing you have to do is be smarter than the machine!!:shifty::shifty::whistling:laughing::laughing:

Just kidding, I hate that too especially because my kid usually decides to lean on the scale, which makes the machine mad.


----------



## Titodbuilder (Feb 6, 2009)

It's America, it's capitalism...I know Obama won, but come on man, give him at least 4 years before turning our country into a socialist society.


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

Boycer88 said:


> How many of you guys use the self checkout at home depot? in my store they have 6 self checkout machines and 1 person working there and they are always packed, That machine is taking away 5 jobs from your community. i know it doesnt sound like much but it adds up, why should the rich get richer when you can personally support the working middle class. i know its convienent when you just need to run in to grab something small but do something right for your neighberhood wait in the lines for the little guys. i hate home depot as it and try to avoid it at all possible but sometimes you need to go there. wait for a cashier and spread the word to all your buddies :thumbsup:


Try looking at it this way. due to the savings on those five salaries prices can be lowered so that more people can afford to buy.


----------



## RayGoerdt (Nov 13, 2008)

I used to raise the stress levels of HD managers, untill I realized that the guys working in the store have about as much to say about how its run as you or I.
Problems are always brought to their attention but I try very hard to be polite, firm, but polite. These guys are trying to put food on their table too, and are in no way making any decisions for the company.

and I do not use self check outs at all
when I check out it is not gonna be by myself


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

home depot employees are useless too. even the managers make 10-12 hr.

i was in there yesterday for almond caulk phenoseal brand the girl in the paint department told me they stopped carrying almond color in that brand and gave me siding caulking.

on the way out i caught a manager and told him the story he told me to try lowes:thumbup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We need to stop bashing the home improvement stores. If the economy doesn't improve soon, many of us may be working there.$10 to $12 per hour huh? I may apply today.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

wireless said:


> Try looking at it this way. due to the savings on those five salaries prices can be lowered so that more people can afford to buy.


 
Except the prices don't reflect that....the only reason people think lowes and home depot are cheap is b/c of the advertising....at least around me, as I posted above, my yard clearly beats them out...hell even the knock off Azek at Lowes is more money then the real Azek at the yard.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

thats true about the azek, same on the trim moldings,primed 51/4 primed base @ hd is 1.25 ft @ my lumber yard is .65 cents. and its wood not card board


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Warren said:


> We need to stop bashing the home improvement stores. If the economy doesn't improve soon, many of us may be working there.$10 to $12 per hour huh? I may apply today.


i dont think they would hire you,they tend to hire people with no expierence nessacary!

people with expierence make minimum wage:whistling


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Five Star said:


> people with expierence make minimum wage:whistling


Worse, they are put on a roller coaster of a schedule that is never the same from week to week and get 20 hours a week.
I know a poor sod who was hired as the manager of the paint area...if you can call it a "_paint_" area.

More like the "place I get a few extra supplies I forgot to get at Sherwin Williams because it was 6 a.m." area.

Not paint.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I like to take in a large travel mug and get their free coffee and then leave.:whistling

I'll never use the automated check out. Not just because you're keeping a young person from finding a job but I can't believe that you guys that like this idea haven't caught on yet. 

Let's get this straight. 
*YOU* scan the items. 
*YOU* bag the items. 
*YOU* do all the work. 
*YOU *pay to do this (What? You think those machines are free? They marked up prices somewhere to pay for them).

Hey, if you work for free, come work for me. I offer free coffee (dump the free HD crap in a pot and set it on the boiler).


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Cdat said:


> ......
> 
> Let's get this straight.
> *YOU* scan the items.
> ...


This is the _exact same process_ banks went through when ATMs came out. Banks first touted them as money-saving devices that never needed breaks, vacations and bennies. Today, banks are charging us through the nose because now they say they are so expensive.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

If scanning and bagging an item is your idea of "work", sign me up!!
Face it people, you have to develop real skills to make a decent living. If a machine can replace your job you need to find another field.

As a side benefit these machines are not likely to try to form a union anytime soon either.


----------



## The Red (Feb 22, 2009)

I just hate the place.. Every thing is cheaply made. the tools suck and i only go there when i get stuff that cant be Cheaply made. Like Hardie backer and stuff like that. I hate that they always have to say hi. If they would do it on there own that would be ok but they are told to do so. How can they really like there job?


----------



## The Red (Feb 22, 2009)

Most of my stuff is from a lumber yard!!!!!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

The Red List said:


> I just hate the place.. Every thing is cheaply made. the tools suck and i only go there when i get stuff that cant be Cheaply made. Like Hardie backer and stuff like that. I hate that they always have to say hi. If they would do it on there own that would be ok but they are told to do so. *How can they really like there job?*


 How many people really do anywhere?


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

So, illegal workers are here to stay too. By some of your all responses, we should just allow them to do the work since they are 'here to stay'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had good and bad service from our local specialty stores and from the big box ones. 

I've been impressed by some of the old men at HD/Lowe's that retired long ago and have picked up some extra income. These guys can know their stuff.

For the handyman contractor, I would use those trips to the big box stores as the perfect place to put your flyers out. Every car out there has a windshield wiper begging for your marketing flyer. Sure, most would get tossed, but the one that calls you makes it worth your while. Some of these DIY jobs are going to need help in the future or after they screw up on their current project. Even if they still don't have your information, your name may be the one they recognize in the YP or search listings.

Just a thought...


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Just picked up a floor rental machine yesterday from HD. The younger guy (my age) was very helpful and we traded stories on the best way to do specific things. He seemed to have a decent grasp on the stuff he rented.

The older guy there, didn't have a clue when asked what specific items were for. But he did do his best to guess at the purpose and give wrong info. When I suggested the correct use for the items, he kinda' said to the effect: "Do it however way you want but my way is the correct way.":clap:

The younger guy apologized and gave us a statement, basically to the effect: Ol' Gus was starting to lose some of his memories and got confused easily. Hey, I don't have a problem with keeping sombody employed but should a person like that be in charge of machines that can kill people if he gives out the wrong information?


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Someday I'll tell you guys about the time HD tried to have me arrested for shop lifting about $400 worth of lumber. :laughing:
> 
> True story.


I spent 45 minutes reading this entire thread in order to hear the rest of this story...

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease tell us haha


----------



## The Red (Feb 22, 2009)

I will be waiting for the story Hitch C&l


----------



## Buck25 (Jan 30, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Don't forget about the ER doctors who stitch your fingers back on when you go Bruce Lee on that F#@*ing Piece of s#!t and beat that son of a bitchin' [email protected]&Rbag pile of horse s#!t into checkout #3:furious::furious:


Amen!
:notworthy


----------

